# 1st time..



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello this will be my first post on OGF. This will also be my first year fly-fishing, and I can't wait for the steelies to come. I'm in need of some help/guidance. I'm having a problem selecting a rod and reel combo. I know I need a 8wt, but how long? I've heard around 10ft 

I've been looking at Cablea's and this is what I have come up with.
My price range is around $200-250 

1)Cabela's LST/Redington Surge Pre-Spooled Fly Combo:
2)Temple Fork Outfitters® Lefty Kreh Professional Series/Cab

or 

Should I skip the combo part buy a rod and reel separate?
Any Help Would Be Great! 
Thanks EnzY


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

ratz, i just sold a 7wt, 9.6" redington redfly2 with a pfleuger trion la reel yesterday for 135.00. reel never used, rod once.

you will find a lot of guys using 7wts on the different streams, though many have gone to longer rods, say 9'6" or 10 feet.

that being said, i believe gander mt. has redingtons on sale via their website, but the tfo steelhead rod is hard to pass up with it's no-fault warranty. i believe they even have ten footers.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I went with a 9'6" 8 wt. TFO Professional Rod from Cabela's. I read some reviews and it seemed like a good deal. Free shipping when you buy a rod before September 9th I believe. So theres a perk. Type in "RODS" in the promo code area and you'll get free shipping on any rod. Thanks for the advice "rapman" I really appreciate any tips since I'm new to FF.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great rods i have a 5 wt tfo pro. you made out nice! enjoy the steel and if you ever fish the vermilion let me kno i will get you into some fish


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I've fished the 5 wt TFO pro for steel before and dragged 30" fish in kicking and screaming. You definitely won't want for power with that 8 weight


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Granted it was spring fishing (I was told the fall fish are more powerful), I had no issues landing fish on my 7wt 9'6" rod this past spring. And I was only using 6lb fluoro tippet. I had some decent runs, but never anything that threatened to run me into the backing. I plan to bump up the tippet this fall/spring. I think your rod selection will be good, I know several people that use 8wt's for chrome!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Granted it was spring fishing (I was told the fall fish are more powerful), I had no issues landing fish on my 7wt 9'6" rod this past spring. And I was only using 6lb fluoro tippet. I had some decent runs, but never anything that threatened to run me into the backing. I plan to bump up the tippet this fall/spring. I think your rod selection will be good, I know several people that use 8wt's for chrome!


I've never used anything less than 3x floro (about 12 lb) for steel except for one time when they'd only hit #14 stoneflies. Had to step it down to 4x, 3 is a bit obvious on that size fly. So yes, definitely step it up


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL! I used 4lb Trilene flouro last season and did fine. Just ask McFly. It take skills to do it also but is really easy to do after using tippets down to 10X for awhile.

You will just fine with a 8wt although it on the heavier side then needed. I use 6wt mostly and a 4wt 2 hander rod. Length is more important then wt also so as to fight these hard chargers.


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a Reddington Red Fly 9 ft. 8 wt from Gander Mtn. paired with an Okuma SLV reel. A little additional length might be nice for drifting to steelies, but 9 ft is adequate and nicer for bass. I think the rod was $150 and the reel around $50? Also, if it is your first year going for steel I would reccomend a 1x flourocarbon tippet. You will land more fish and keep the big ones on long enough to learn the art of bringing them in (this advice was really helpful in easing my early frustration). Tight lines!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I might have to take you up on the offer McFly. You could show me some secret spot.LOL! So I feel confident about the 8wt rod even though some say 7wt, but I'm not so confident with the reel I bought. I ended up buying the Phluger Medalist 1594 1/2 RC reel.(I know extremely cheap, but got great reviews) I think I'm not even going to use that reel and already upgrade. I'll take a look at the SLV Fly O. I just don't want to go spend a whole lot on a reel. As far as backing, line, leader, tippet I do not know where to begin. As far as brand and how much to put on? I should just go to the local fly shop and talk to someone. LOL!



Okuma SLV Large Arbor Fly Fishing Reels
what one do I get? 7/8 or 8/9?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

EnzYmeS said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I might have to take you up on the offer McFly. You could show me some secret spot.LOL! So I feel confident about the 8wt rod even though some say 7wt, but I'm not so confident with the reel I bought. I ended up buying the Phluger Medalist 1594 1/2 RC reel.(I know extremely cheap, but got great reviews) I think I'm not even going to use that reel and already upgrade. I'll take a look at the SLV Fly O. I just don't want to go spend a whole lot on a reel. As far as backing, line, leader, tippet I do not know where to begin. As far as brand and how much to put on? I should just go to the local fly shop and talk to someone. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7/8 be fine but I 8/9 route myself though. 
Beside there really is no secret spots since river is constantly changing every time its floods, #1 tree fall in a hole opens or #2 a tree moves out of hole and fills in. After walking a greast length of the V last month it has really changed from last season. But you cant beat getting hands on experience fishing with seasoned fishermans though.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Well ended up going with the 7/8. I should receive it on Monday. Next step is line. This should be fun. I went to Lake Erie Outfitters and talked to Craig(great guy) he's going to help me set up my rig and get me on my way for the upcoming season. Thank you everyone for your advice! Made things much easier having you guys chime in, and good luck this upcoming season. McFly I might have pm you sometime and hit the V with ya. Thanks again


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

EnzYmeS said:


> Well ended up going with the 7/8. I should receive it on Monday. Next step is line. This should be fun. I went to Lake Erie Outfitters and talked to Craig(great guy) he's going to help me set up my rig and get me on my way for the upcoming season. Thank you everyone for your advice! Made things much easier having you guys chime in, and good luck this upcoming season. McFly I might have pm you sometime and hit the V with ya. Thanks again


Good thing you went to Craig's shop. He is a stand up a guy and knows what he is doing. As for the V, I am on that water every week. Was on the V yesterday actually.


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool FlyDog! I only fish rocky river since it's right by my house. If I make it out you way I'll send ya a pm. Labor day weekend I walked and fished a good section of the river. Its good to get out and study the stream. Especially for me since I'm new to fishing in this area. I'm originally from central new york and only fished for Brownies and bass. Never fished steel before. A couple years ago I caught my first steel and it was small, but let me tell you that little Guy put up a hell of a fight. So I can't imagine catching a clunker on a fly rod!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just bought the same reel and can not wait to get into some steelies with it


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> I've never used anything less than 3x floro (about 12 lb) for steel except for one time when they'd only hit #14 stoneflies. Had to step it down to 4x, 3 is a bit obvious on that size fly. So yes, definitely step it up


I caught a steelie on 4lb test once. just be easy! ask spawnchucker he gave me the 4lb test... I usually use 6lb or 8lb test tho.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya man anytime I will get you into some fish! Like FFD said tho there is not secret spots because it changes so much. you just got to learn where the fish like to hold and go from there. once you got that down and casting down its not so hard to get into fish


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Enzymes,
Spend money on a good reel. They will last forever. The drag is most important. It needs to be easy to change while fighting a fish, smooth at the startup and throughout the setting range. You can find some good reels for under $100 new that will last a few seasons. Just make sure they are easy to adjust and smooth.
Rickerd


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a cabelas combo with prestige plus reel that came was a $99 rod/reel/flyline combo and its going on 3 years so far. I also have a orvis battenkill mid arbor that was $129 thats on my custom matrix rod.. both are good to me and I say get what you can afford as long as it got a decent adjustable drag on it..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Another note that I want put on here is that I seen way to many people with their drags so darn tight. This is worse thing to have when a fish runs and gun your fly. The intial start up is the most important to a good hook up without yanking the fly out of its mouth. I use 4 and 6 lb test only because I am used to catching 20"+ trouts weekly on 0-3wt fly rods. For majority 8-12lb test will just perfect.


----------

